# Metal stud radius soffit framing



## AMEDDIO100 (Feb 22, 2008)

Do u folks know any online courses for framing those curved and round suspended metal studs soffits.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Look here:

http://www.flexabilityconcepts.com/


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Layout radius on plywood, cut to wall width, slice track with chop saw,apply to plywood. Layout. Plumb up,add studs.


Simple,right?


----------



## GCTony (Oct 26, 2012)

Buy radius track for curved soffits. http://www.clarkdietrich.com/products/drywall-framing/contour-track

For small barrel ceilings you can order them. For larger, "stick" frame them and if you need something really custom, a sign fabrication shop has the equipment to bend them in a very tight radius.


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

1 buy a track bender or radius track
2 lay out radius on floor
3 build on ground then set into place

or do the plywood method


----------



## kj6887 (May 23, 2010)

What ubcguy said or i have also used L-metal with a crimper. Lots of options


----------



## endo_alley (Apr 9, 2013)

I use a track bender. But Radius track will probably work. If you can draw it to dimension on the floor beneath where the the finished soffit will be that really helps. Sometimes you have to draw it on rosin paper and move that into place. Then you ca use a laser to plumb up and build it plumb and exact to dimension. Use the drawing on the floor as a guide for bending a radius into the track and cutting it to length.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

Hire someone who has actually built "those curved and round suspended metal studs soffits"


----------

